# 1988 Oregon Snowboarding



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

How did they not blow their knees out with those stances!

Awesome video though, little bit of our roots ( =


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice, I loved the super stiff looking airs they were doing! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

6 inch high mini shifty's for the win!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What is it about their stance or riding style that's causing them to put their hands above their shoulders so much?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Balance....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Balance....


Might be just me, but I don't remember seeing that much hand-waving in "current" snowboarding vids. It also seems to me that the stances are a lot narrower on this one. Some of the riders actually seem to be going a bit knock-kneed to get themselves lower. Reason I'm concerned is because I've noticed when I'm jumping the 20' on Seymour I tend to bring my back arm up over my head. Am I fighting rotation, or am I unbalanced because I'm standing up too tall?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

back in these days there were really no snowboarding boots. we wore sorels and destroyed ankles for it. the knock-kneed stance is mostly because with those boots and the shittiest of bindings you had pretty much no ankle support. that and dudes running tiny forward racing stances. 

i'm not sure what you are doing donutz but grab your board - it will give you something to do with your hand and help you keep your balance in the air.

you probably are standing too tall if your standing tall in the air at all... you wanna be tucked


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Shred, you're probably right. When I took a riding lesson the instructor told me I tended to stand too tall. Probably popping on the lip of the jump and not re-tucking.

If I end up landing on my head, I'll come back and report how much I like soup. :laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you make your stance wider it'll force you to bend your knees more and you'll look better on the board too. (no ****)


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

If there's one thing I learned from this video it's this...just have fun. That's what snowboarding was started for. It doesn't matter who's better or who can do the biggest trick, all that matters is that you have fun while you are out there. It seems like too many people are caught up in who's the best these days, but who really cares? Go shred that white stuff and have the time of your life, that's what snowboarding is all about.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is an awesome video! I so remember those days. Hard to believe we first rode with those narrow assed stances. Good stuff!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Dope vid, love watching this stuff.

Side note: when I got my 1st board it was setup in forward stance and I didn't know any better. You definitely tend to tuck in the back knee and do surf turns. It actually feels kinda cool... but you look like an asshat :laugh:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I sold a '91 Burton Air on Fleabay and it was like that, super narrow stance. No way I would ride it lol. But ya I recall using Sorel boots when I was around 13-14.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> if you make your stance wider it'll force you to bend your knees more and you'll look better on the board too. (no ****)


The video can be summed up as

1980's Snowboarding - The Era of the Nose grab

Good video man..


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Excellent video Q. Thanks for sharing that gem. Makes me want to dig out the neon, degree 7, one piece.



Snowolf said:


> Hahaha I love it. I also noticed from the terrain that was at Mt. Hood Meadows. I think its cool that Meadows was open to snowboarding that early.:thumbsup:


Some if not all was shot at flatchlor. Unless South Sister and Broken Top were next to Ghettos in the 80's.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> back in these days there were really no snowboarding boots. we wore sorels and destroyed ankles for it. the knock-kneed stance is mostly because with those boots and the shittiest of bindings you had pretty much no ankle support. that and dudes running tiny forward racing stances.


Sorels with ski boot liners, the good old days. Those sims bindings would also pop open if you stomped your landing too hard.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ma, even the powder in the 90s sucked. :laugh:


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting this, I can now use this on Thursday when I give my speech about the evolution of snowboarding. This is a great visual!


----------

